# Established Class 5 rafting company Zambezi River seeking



## ZambeziRiver (Jun 27, 2013)

A fully-registered and well-established rafting company on the Zambezi River in Victoria Falls, Zimbabwe is looking for business partners. We are proficient in operations, and are looking to market activities more aggressively, and develop business opportunities for future growth. 
Future opportunities include building a river lodge, zip line or canyon swing and speed boat tour below Victoria Falls.
For further information, please contact Philani Moyo, owner and operator, who is currently raft guiding in Colorado until the end of August: [email protected] 970 343 2016


----------

